
Show HN: Rezi – Resumes for Large Companies - jacob_rezi
https://rezi.io/
======
data_spy
I gave you an upvote because you are clearly from Wisconsin and that I need a
resume template with more space.

~~~
jacob_rezi
Works for me!

------
greenpizza13
I feel like I _just_ saw this same landing page design, with the big cursor
text at the top, for a totally different product. Weird!

~~~
jacob_rezi
Can you remember? I know Stripe Capital just used a similar effect

[https://stripe.com/capital](https://stripe.com/capital)

------
taniraja
Nice site, just heads up very minor typo on pricing page in PRO box - OEMGA
rather than OMEGA. Good luck with your endeavour.

------
timmadethat
Pretty cool! Heads up that your login with Facebook is still setup for
Development mode so it currently isn’t functional

~~~
jacob_rezi
Hey thanks for the catch!

